# Options for breeders



## EvanGodzilla (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, I have been interested in getting a German shepherd puppy for a while now, and I have recently been getting more serious about it.

I was wondering if anyone has had experience with totana piper hill in killing worth CT.

If you have any input on this breeder that would be great. And if anyone has info on other good breeders in the CT area it would be very helpful.

I would like a GSD with shorter hair, and one that will be smart and loving.

I have heard some differences between male and female, from what I understand males tend to be larger and more protective over territory, also they tend to want to wander more???

The females are more protective over family and they tend to be better of the leash???

Right now I think I am leaning towards a female but please if you have any input I am open to hear it.

I do not want an aggressive dog, and I would like it to be off leash without wandering away.

I have also heard about a relatively new breed. The tamaskan. It's a mix between a German shepherd a Siberian husky and an Alaskan malamute. I have heard some really good things about these dogs, all information would be appreciated. 

I am very new to all this but I am willing to learn.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

If you want a dog that won't wander then a husky/malamute type would not be high on that list.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EvanGodzilla said:


> I have also heard about a relatively new breed. The tamaskan. It's a mix between a German shepherd a Siberian husky and an Alaskan malamute. I have heard some really good things about these dogs, all information would be appreciated.
> 
> I am very new to all this but I am willing to learn.
> 
> ...



First thing to learn....THAT is not a "new" breed. That is a mutt. Pure Mutt. I would never want to mix a northern breed with a shepherd. You could have the best dog or you could have a disaster.

Northern breeds are known for running. That is what they are bred for.

Second, find local AKC clubs and Schutzhund clubs. Go watch and meet the dogs. That is the best way to find the dog you want.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Male/female is a tossup really. In my limited experience males are more engaging and likely to be more goofy with trusted people. Females, bit more focused and aloof. But that is anecdotal at best.

Aggressive? Uh, that's another aspect that manifests later in the dog's life cycle. Some will argue nature vs. nurture on that aspect. I've run across VERY few truly aggressive dogs in my many years. It's a really bad trait for a pack animal, survival chances are wicked low for an aggressive animal. You could possibly mean drive, and that is channeled aggression, if you will. GSDs are known to be able to direct that energy into productive venues.

Offleash-I hope you mean walkies without a lead, not a dog with no boundaries. I can't do the no lead thing, it worries me too much. I have too much love/blood/tears equity in my dogs to even chance a dash into the road. On lead at all times when out of the fenced in area.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Tamaskans breed true and are accepted in ARBA. There is no GSD in their blood.

Totana-Piper Hll is an American show kennel. No experience with them, though. And there are more places to look for a dog than schutzhund clubs. Hit up a few dog shows, do some more googling, email some breeders and talk to them.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

Tamaskans are a breed that have been around for a very long time. Jackie, there are GSD in their blood, it says so on the Tamaskan website here: Tamaskan History. They *now* try to breed them true to standard set down by the breed club. They are hard to get though, I have been looking at the websites of the club members for a while now to get an idea of what a adult would look like and find out more about them. They are a breed started in the 80's by Lynn Hardey. They are beautiful dogs, but not for everyone. OP, I would talk to Lynn, she has a website if you want more information about them. 

As far as GSDs, stick around there is a lot of information to read here to what to look for in a breeder and a puppy. I would also look around at breeder's websites to get an idea of what they breed (both working and showline) and videos and see which lines are a better fit for you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I know of Totana piper hill, I'll pm you, check your inbox


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

I haven't come across many breeders that stood out to me in Connecticut, but I like these in Mass:
HOME - Ryanhaus Kennel
German Shepherd Puppies in MA | German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Jackie, there are GSD in their blood, it says so on the Tamaskan website here:


Must have missed it while I was reading. Blegh.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I would check out Frank de Bem of Kysarah in NH. I have experience with their dogs. Excellent dogs coming out of that kennel. Spectacular temperaments.

Home


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I see kysarah cobreeds/owns with Brownhill, Emily of Brownhill makes the most gorgeous leather leads, I still have one from years ago..


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yes, he does at times  And yes she does. She's a sweet sweet lady, and Frank is a wonderful guy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Yes, Emily was always very friendly and nice to people/new and old. I haven't seen her in years.


----------



## EvanGodzilla (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you for looking into this BEFORE getting a puppy! For a 12 + yr commitment is always best to know alot before even calling and talking to breeders. So many puppy mills and breeders that don't know what they are doing and we don't need to support them with our $$$ 

Have you had a chance to spend the hours needed on --> Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums

Particularly 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html


----------



## EvanGodzilla (Dec 9, 2013)

So I know I don't want to buy from a puppy mill, and I want to be a responsible pet owner. 
I went to my local privately owned pet store just to get an idea what I was looking at. 
I'm not in any rush to purchase because I want as much good info as I can get so I do not make a mistake.

Even though they are privately owned and they said their German shepherds are AKC registered, I still have my suspicions.

The breeder they got the pups from is 
Jerry and Alice Schmidt. From South Dakota. Does anyone know anything about this breeder. I can't find much online. 

I absolutely do not want an irresponsible breeder and I don't want a puppy mill dog.

I have a feeling I already know the answer but I just wanted some other opinions.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Never buy puppies from pet stores. They might and probably will completely deny it, but they all come from either puppy mills or just bad breeding situations.

No reputable breeder would ever sell their puppies to those puppy stores.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Never buy puppies from pet stores. They might and probably will completely deny it, but they all come from either puppy mills or just bad breeding situations.
> 
> No reputable breeder would ever sell their puppies to those puppy stores.


:thumbup: I agree!


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

For the money that you would pay to buy a puppy from a store-you could find a reputable breeder and buy a pup from them-and then at least you know where your puppy is coming from-didn't know stores were still selling puppies


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Pet stores may also hold back crucial info. Years ago I pretended to be a puppy customer at "Scamps" (note the word SCAM in it?) and asked them if they could provide me with information about this "trusted local(!!!!) breeder". This is what he said in these exact words, "It is our policy not to disclose any information about the pups."
Many of us turned them in to AC and within a few years they closed the store in our town. Same happened with the "Pet Stop". store.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

EvanGodzilla said:


> I went to my local privately owned pet store just to get an idea what I was looking at.
> I'm not in any rush to purchase because I want as much good info as I can get so I do not make a mistake.
> 
> Even though they are privately owned and they said their German shepherds are AKC registered, I still have my suspicions.


Just because the store is privately owned, that does not mean that they don't get their dogs from puppy mills, either directly or through a broker. Purebred AKC registered puppies are churned out by puppy mills all the time, so these very well could be AKC registered, but that does not make them well bred dogs from a good breeder. In fact, the opposite is more likely to be true. Reputable breeders do not sell puppies to pet stores.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

EvanGodzilla said:


> Hi, I have been interested in getting a German shepherd puppy for a while now, and I have recently been getting more serious about it.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has had experience with totana piper hill in killingworth CT.
> ...http://www.petguide.com/mobile


I have never heard of them, but I am not an expert. I have a hard time finding the info on the health screening and the titles of their dogs. Hope someone with more knowledge chime in.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

T/Piper hill is mainly an american showline breeder tho they do crosses ocasionally with wilhendorf dogs. Barbara and Frank are both AKC /GSD Judges. They have ALOT of dogs , atleast they did the last time I was there (quite a few years ago) 

To the OP, I would check out ryanhaus in MA, I saw on FB she just had a litter of puppies, wolfiesmom here has one of their dogs and is very happy with him He's quite a character...


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Please no pet store pups. CT is not that far off track for the PA and NY Amish puppy mills. Hideous. 

Smart of you to do your homework!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

It's great that you're doing your homework!

I agree, please don't buy from a pet store. Pups from a good breeder are not cheap, but remember that buying your dog is the cheapest part of owning it. One from good stock will mean your chances of having health and temperament issues are reduced, and those can be emotionally and financially taxing to deal with.

A good breeder will have socialized the pups, done health checks, evaluated their temperaments, and will be your support system throughout your dogs life. Well worth the purchase price, IMO!!!

Good luck in your search! Take your time and figure out what type of GSD you'd like, then look for reputable breeders (people here are a great resource). Don't be in a hurry to find the right breeder, this is a big decision that you'll have to live with for many, many years, so it's best to make sure it's a good one.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

EvanGodzilla , love that you are doing your research! No reputable breeder would place a puppy in a petstore because then they'd loose all control of who ended up with one of their precious pups. The PETSTORE just wants the $$$ and could care less if I bought the puppy to feed to my pet snake. 

And to be AKC registered only means that, they are registered. No health or temperament guarantee. Worthless without seeing/knowing/real info on the parent dogs. I could have a AKC GSD that is blind, breed it to an AKC GSD with hip dysplasia and each and every adorable puppy from the litter could be AKC registered with all the problems cropping up as they reach adulthood.





 




 
Just really take a few hours to look thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html as well as http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html and you'll be amazed how much more you know then a few weeks ago.

Good luck!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't edit my post now, but I wanted to post this as well (although I think you get it  )

“I consider him a rescue.” | Ruffly Speaking


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Please no pet store pups. CT is not that far off track for the PA and NY Amish puppy mills. Hideous.


While PA certainly has it's share of puppy mills, and that puts the focus on the Amish puppy mills in southern PA, MANY of the puppies in stores come from brokers who buy and ship animals from all over the US. Many from the midwest out of Missouri and Kansas. The Amish are a small portion of the total puppy mills and by putting the focus there, we lose sight of the majority across the country. Non Amish don't care for their puppy mill animals any better than the Amish.

The bottom line is....do NOT buy an animal from a pet store regardless of where you live. Period. No reputable breeder is going to sell their animals thru a pet store, thru a broker or an online broker site.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i have not and never will register any dog with the AKC. they have done too little if anything to stop puppy mills and yet take money from said mills for registration. 

op, never think you are researching when taking to a salesman. glad are now asking the right questions from the right people.


----------

